# Likely to get smacked for this question..... lager yeasts.



## Cube (6/3/13)

I now have a STC 1000 and doing lagers. Due to current time constraints I am stuck to kits and bits for the short term. I purchased a bunch of Coopers master brewer cans with the free delivery offer recently and the yeast is lager I know in the pilsner and lager cans in this selection. Question is simple:

Use the coopers lager yeast OR replace with fermentis s23 or w-34/70. 

After a super clean mofo at low temp.


----------



## tricache (6/3/13)

Try all 3


----------



## Batz (6/3/13)

Cube said:


> I now have a STC 1000 and doing lagers. Due to current time constraints I am stuck to kits and bits for the short term. I purchased a bunch of Coopers master brewer cans with the free delivery offer recently and the yeast is lager I know in the pilsner and lager cans in this selection. Question is simple:
> 
> Use the coopers lager yeast OR replace with fermentis s23 or w-34/70.
> 
> After a super clean mofo at low temp.


Cooper yeast is an ale yeast not a lager, so yes replace it with a lager yeast of your choice. For a dry yeast I like S-189, craftbrewers Swiss Lager.


----------



## Bribie G (6/3/13)

Not quite the case Batz. Some of the lagers such as the Euro have a "non Coopers yeast obtained commercially" which I'd guess is Mauribrew Lager which is also on some of the Morgans kits and does a passable but not too exciting lager. Other varieties have a combination of lager and ale, and some are just ale. I think it's Coopers' insurance policy to make sure that everything they sell will ferment somewhere in the region from Macquarie Island to Darwin.

However the OP hasn't specified the exact brands of kit he purchased so personally I'd go a known pure lager yeast to be on the safe side. If near a LHBS then actually I'd not discount Morgans blue packet lager yeast if you can find it - it's fairly bulletproof used with a kit. Otherwise S-23 or 34/70.


----------



## Batz (6/3/13)

Bribie G said:


> Not quite the case Batz. Some of the lagers such as the Euro have a "non Coopers yeast obtained commercially" which I'd guess is Mauribrew Lager which is also on some of the Morgans kits and does a passable but not too exciting lager. Other varieties have a combination of lager and ale, and some are just ale. I think it's Coopers' insurance policy to make sure that everything they sell will ferment somewhere in the region from Macquarie Island to Darwin.
> 
> However the OP hasn't specified the exact brands of kit he purchased so personally I'd go a known pure lager yeast to be on the safe side. If near a LHBS then actually I'd not discount Morgans blue packet lager yeast if you can find it - it's fairly bulletproof used with a kit. Otherwise S-23 or 34/70.



OK so I'm way outa touch with cans, I'll still replace the yeast but.


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/3/13)

Batz said:


> OK so I'm way outa touch with cans, I'll still replace the yeast but.


Good advice Batz, most of the coopers kits/all kits have been warehoused, transported, stored in home brew shops and all at ambient temps.
I'd always recommend to replace the yeast under the lid with a fresh pack, and one that isn't a piddly 5-8g as seems to come with most kits these days especially if you plan to brew a Lager/Pilsner at the correct temperature.

And for a super clean mofo at low temps I'd go with S-189 or w-34/70


----------



## dicko (6/3/13)

I have tried to use a Morgans blue packet yeast at lager ferment temps, that is around 14 deg c and it does not work.
I have fermented this yeast at normal temps 19 - 22 and it woks fine.
I have also observed that the beer does clean itself up to an acceptable level if left in the bottle at fridge temps over 4 or 5 weeks.
My experiments have produced some of the best "Blue Mountain Lagers" i have ever brewed without that Twang that comes with most tins.
Yes, I too would replace the yeast with one of known value as the one under the lid may or may not give you the results you want to achieve

Cheers


----------



## GuyQLD (6/3/13)

That morgans Blue Mountain Lager kit deserves some love. It is probably the best kit I ever brewed. I'm tempted to go back and try one after all this time with a proper yeast and temp control just to see what it would produce. It was recommended to me as my first KnK and it took a long time for anything else I made to match that kit, even fermented with the kit yeast at like 25'C it was better than most Kits'n'Bits I tried.

That all changed with BIAB - but I think I might grab one from somewhere just for interest sake.


----------



## yum beer (6/3/13)

Cube said:


> I now have a STC 1000 and doing lagers. Due to current time constraints I am stuck to kits and bits for the short term. I purchased a bunch of Coopers master brewer cans with the free delivery offer recently and the yeast is lager I know in the pilsner and lager cans in this selection. Question is simple:
> 
> Use the coopers lager yeast OR replace with fermentis s23 or w-34/70.
> 
> After a super clean mofo at low temp.


To the best of my knowledge the yeast supplied with those tins is 34/70, though the packs with the kit aren't big enough, you will need to make a starter and/or buy more yeast.
I'd look at using 2 packs for 1 brew and geting a pack fom LHBS for other brews.


----------



## sam_and_liv (6/3/13)

If you are going to use a Coopers yeast from the can, most of them are a mix of yeast, that is how they can recommend such a broad temp range for fermentation. Read "easier for people to brew at home".

Those pilsener cans are a very good base but I have not usually used the yeast supplied. I have one going at the moment with the can yeast (there was no other yeast ready to go in my fridge). Will see how it goes I guess.

As for the yeast in your brew shop in your fridge, how do you reckon it got there? Sure as hell wasn't in a refridgerated truck. They have a used by date for a reason.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/3/13)

sam_and_liv said:


> If you are going to use a Coopers yeast from the can, most of them are a mix of yeast, that is how they can recommend such a broad temp range for fermentation. Read "easier for people to brew at home".
> 
> Those pilsener cans are a very good base but I have not usually used the yeast supplied. I have one going at the moment with the can yeast (there was no other yeast ready to go in my fridge). Will see how it goes I guess.
> 
> As for the yeast in your brew shop in your fridge, how do you reckon it got there? Sure as hell wasn't in a refridgerated truck. They have a used by date for a reason.


However, your if home brew shop is any good they will have been stored refrigerated since their arrival and not sat on a hot shelf for three months, and don't forget you get at least double the amount of yeast from a saf lager sachet than you do from the one under the lid.


----------

